# As Emeril says BAM!



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Destruction soon to be felt across the country.......BAM times 10! Nuff Said. :gn


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

what is it with these ppl always trying to hurt someone..:r


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

10?!!! Geeeze Mike, you arent playing around are ya


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Now that's not very nice is it?


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Bam...BAM.BaM...bam..BAM.
I thought that was his job..
View attachment bbamm.***

Thats going to keep a lot of Cliff Clavins busy..


----------



## ramblinsmoke (May 30, 2007)

squid said:


> Destruction soon to be felt across the country.......BAM times 10! Nuff Said. :gn


Very cool--you are an inspiration. :tu


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> 10?!!! Geeeze Mike, you arent playing around are ya


As the old Classic Rock songs says...."No more Mr. Nice Guy!" Merely Round 1.....more destruction to follow!

And now for the shameless commercial --- Boy's and girl's, keep on the lookout, destruction may be coming to a mail box near you!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Dang Mike....ya trying ta take out the whole country???:r:r


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Just remember, Old Sailor...my mailman ships international as well!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Might have ta add some more work to the drydock people.:chk


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

10?!? Is your gorilla math correct? :mn o


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Sounds very big !!!

10......is a huge number. .........Bam.......WTG ! :tu


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

This is a dangerous place to be these days!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Can't we all get along? :ss


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Squid spices up the place; nice one.
:tu:tu


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

WHO THE HELL IS THIS OLD GEEZER??????






Good Job Mike :tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Why in the world would someone just give away cigars? :chk


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

bam :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I did a 10 shot once......... it looked liked this........



















Go get 'em Mike!!! :gn

:u


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I did a 10 shot once......... it looked liked this........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's purty! Kind of looks like what I just sent out. Amazing.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

taking notes


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

The Giant SQUID got me too!! :gn :hn

Pics to follow!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> The Giant SQUID got me too!! :gn :hn
> 
> Pics to follow!!


:tpd:


----------



## rusty pittis (Jun 8, 2007)

holy Crap!!!!,,,That is massive


----------

